# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Mama's Kitchen Traiteur

## le_reve

Did a few different small things to try them out... and I have to say it was all delicious.  We had some BBQ Ribs, Sliced Filet of Beef, Fried Shrimp, Baked Wahoo and Carrot Purée.  I reheated at home and was great!  They change their menu up every day, and the baked goods and sandwiches looked amazing.  

Kind of pricey, but, you know... St Barths.  Would definitely go back and would recommend for a great meal at home!

Located in Les Mangliers center, next to the Boucherie Ché Yo, Papa's Pizza, Baba, etc. by the St. Jean post office.  They usually post their daily menu on this FB page:   https://www.facebook.com/mamaskitchensaintbarth

----------


## cec1

Thanks for the recommendation.  Sounds like a good place to try.

----------


## ssdssi

We have gotten several things from here for lunch this week and everything has been wonderful! They seem to have quite a selection and we have enjoyed all of it!

----------


## andynap



----------

